# Css Widescreen Windowed mode? (Dual Monitor help!)



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey there. A few questions..

1) Im playing Css in 16:10 AR on my widescreen monitor. Its annoying having to minimize when i want to access the desktop, but when i play widescreen in winowed mode the window is tiny!! Is there any way to adjust it? or have it maximized but still able to access the desktop without fullying minimizing?

2) Secondly. I purchased a new gfx card a while back, nvidia gefore7950gt.. I used to have about 100+ constant fps in 800x600.. I recently hooked up dual monitors and im aware that it can sometimes cut your fps in half.. I also hugely upped my css setting to hdr and 1680x1050. My fps is around 40-70 now.. Is this becuase of the setting changes or the dual monitor split fps?!!


3) When I'm playing css.. And i move my mouse/crosshair around it seems a little jumpy, It's not always fps lag but it seems as though my surrounding are jittery . Im not sure how to explain it but is there any explanation


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its the resolution change id say.that and hdr are alot more stressful on the components.try it back the way you played before those frame rate will probably skyrocket.as far as how to access the desktop without minimizing it im not sure.


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks. I also play WoW and noticed a huge fps difference when changed to 1680x1050 aswell as dual monitors. Its basically the one gfx card processing two different setups. So i can see why i guess.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i run dual monitors myself.i normally turn the small one off when i play games.


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

That really doesn't make a difference though. Does it? The gfx card is still processing the two displays, At least its processing is split. I actually went into the nvidia menu and disabled it this morning, it helps a lot. 

I also think that it has something to do with my garble cpu. I've got a stock amd athlon 2.2ghz processor . When i set Css to high priority it runs a lot better. 

Luckily im upgrading soon  So everything should be okay.

Another reason could be my temperature problems. My comp is usual idol around 70 which can bog it down. I don't have enough cooling but i'm not going to spring and buy more at the moment considering my upcoming upgrade.

If this brings anything up to anyone that has a solid answer, im all ears


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

no i turn my small monitor off in the nvidia control panel.


----------

